# decorating a new house



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

If the living room is the main room you'll be using to watch TV and entertain
company then I suggest that the couch and recliner be the best that you can afford.
Leather would be fine, however make sure it's real leather and not bonded
leather. Bonded leather is very thin leather glued onto fabric and doesn't 
hold up well. 
Yes, the antiques can fit well with leather. In our Living Room we have a couch
that looks just like leather -- it's actually polished microfiber and our antique
tables and antique rocker look good with it. 
Romans or blinds with be suitable on the windows.

In our family room we have a leather recliner couch (both ends recline and
this may be a good choice for two bachelors.) In the same room we have two leather chairs. 
All three pieces are not matching...one chair is
white leather, one chair is medium light brown leather and the couch is lighter
brown leather. My point being -- is you don't have to match everything to look
good. Just concentrate on making things blend. 

Start with your couch, then the chair(s) You don't have to purchase everything
at the same time, as this could be overwhelming.


----------



## Iowa_Gent (Apr 17, 2016)

thank you Two knots for the information I didn't know about bonded leather I will look to be sure what I buy is real leather. If I go with leather. I want to go with medium brown leather since I don't like the dark brown. I am afraid of going too light since that shows dirt to me. Now I might just get a good fabric and see how much scotch guard costs. I know that makes a big different on fabric and makes much easier to keep clean.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Iowagent, Keep in mind that the couches in the store are under big spotlights,
thus, they look lighter in the store than they'll look at home. I knew this from
past experiences of picking out fabrics for the home, so I took this into
consideration when choosing our sofas. 

My light color leather and micro fiber sofas look darker in my home than
they looked in the store (and both sofas are in front of big box Windows)


----------



## ShwetaBhatnagar (Apr 20, 2016)

I think you need to know about what type of furniture will suit for your home and you mentioned that you want to buy leather sofas and recliners and those are non-branded. I think go the online furniture shopping store they wide range of furniture products in cheaper to higher rates. You can check the price, style, colour and fabric at one click. Search for the best online and find out good sofa maker in your location and ask him/her to fulfill your need. The benefit of choosing sofa maker in your location will help to make your furniture customized according to your need in order to shape, size, colour etc. I hope my answer will help you to get right furniture for your home. 


----------

